# Animal Ear Tags



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I used them to number hive stands and they did not hold up well to the elements. I guess farm animals don't live long, get eaten first. I doubt they would waterproof a feeder hole, they would bend in the sun.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A friend uses little galvanized metal squares with a hole drilled in one corner. Nailed to the lid it hinges open and shut and lays flat . I've been using small squares of Masonite dipped in hot wax, but they dont hold up more than a few years.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I use thm to keep track of the bees......:lookout: roflmao


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

caplugs.com


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

got my last box of plugs from these guys:
http://www.mocap.com/thick-wide-flange-plug-cap.html#col3
Theres always a bag of them behind the seat, which comes open, and you can track me by the trail of plugs that fall out every time a door is opened....


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

loggermike said:


> got my last box of plugs from these guys:
> http://www.mocap.com/thick-wide-flange-plug-cap.html#col3
> Theres always a bag of them behind the seat, which comes open, and you can track me by the trail of plugs that fall out every time a door is opened....


Which ones do you purchase? and Why?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cabeekeeper said:


> Has anyone used Animal Ear Tags to cover lid holes so you don't have to pug them?


Canvas inner covers work well.

I had some white cards left over from Apigaurd application. They work well. Seems as though the rain water that gets in doersn't make much difference.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

most cattle tags have a built in insecticide. look in a forestry catalog and get numbered alum tags. put on the bottom board as boxes get changed.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Why? to plug feeder holes..Which I assumed the OP was asking about.The cap size depends on the size drill used.I still prefer a hinged square to close these holes, but a plug works in a pinch.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

What size hole do you use? 

The range of sizes varies for many beeks. Just wondering what you think works best for you operation?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I use a 1.5" hole. Its big for metal cans but mostly I have the round black plastic jugs which have a bigger cap.
Do you use cans or inside feeders? Just curious.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

That seems to be the standard. Which one of the plugs do you purchase from the previously mentioned folk?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

TWF1.41/1.51YW1. I see they have gone up in price some.$64.10

I dont know what Cap Plugs are going for. Last thousand I bought from them was under $30 a thousand, but that was 20 some years ago!


----------

